

Why Your Cell Phone Is More Private in Ohio than in California - FSecurePal
http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/01/04/why-your-cell-phone-is-more-private-in-ohio-than-in-california/

======
jorgem
At the end of the article, the authors recommend that California phone users
ought to put a password on their phones.

My question: Would this really slow the police down?

